# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Đất Việt travel

## heocoi

*Địa chỉ* : 91 / 6 Thành Thái, F 14, Q 10
*Thành phố* : TP Hồ Chí Minh
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-8) 38685561 - 38641949
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

Công ty TNHH TM - QC - DV Du Lịch ĐẤT VIỆT kính chào Quý Khách ! 	  	
Lời đầu tiên, Công ty ĐẤT VIỆT xin gởi lời chào thân ái và trân trọng đến Quý Khách. Kính chúc Quý Khách sức khỏe và thành công trên con đường hội nhập toàn cầu.
Công ty ĐẤT VIỆT với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp sẽ phục vụ Quý Khách các dịch vụ du lịch sau:

          o    - Tổ chức các tuyến du lịch trọn gói trong và ngoài nước.
          o    - Bán vé lẻ các tuyến du lịch trong nước (khởi hành hàng tuần)
          o    - Cho thuê xe du lịch (Các loại từ 4 – 45 chỗ)
          o    - Tổ chức hội thảo, hội nghị, họp mặt giao lưu.
          o    - Đặt phòng khách sạn, hội trường, phòng họp
          o    - Đặt vé máy bay trong và ngoài nước
          o    - Kinh doanh các mặt hàng lưu niệm cho khách du lịch
          o    - Huấn luyện đào tạo chương trình nguồn nhân lực cho Quý Công Ty.
          o    - Quảng cáo panô, thiết kế web...

Để đáp ứng ngày càng đa dạng của Quý Khách. Công ty chúng tôi đã xây dựng nhiều chương trình du lịch, vui chơi , giải trí, ẩm thực hấp dẫn khám phá mọi miền đất nước tươi đẹp của Tổ Quốc, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng và đặc biệt với các chương trình tour kết hợp huấn luyện đào tạo (Team Building) và các giáo trình đào tạo nguồn nhân lực cho Quý Công Ty.
Hãy đến với ĐẤT VIỆT , Quý Khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt và được phục vụ chu đáo bởi một đội ngũ nhân viên đầy nhiệt huyết, có trình độ hiểu biết cao, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp quý khách tận hưởng những giây phút ấn tượng khó quên sau mỗi chuyến đi.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty TNHH TM-QC-DV Du Lịch ĐẤT VIỆT
Trụ sở chính: 59 / 1 Trần Phú , F 4, Q 5 – TP.HCM 

Tel: (84.8) 38355259 - 38355299 - 66838759 

Fax: (84.8) 38355249 - 62646150
Hot line: 0907.305.789 – 0903.356.589

----------

